# طريقة اختبار مواسير الصرف الداخلية بالمياه ضروري.



## دمياطي مصري (4 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى .

سؤالي عن طريقة اختبار مواسير الصرف بالمياه ازاي بتم ولو امكن من حضراتكم صور ازاي اعمل بلق للغليون بتاع الفلور درين وهل المواسير الراسية للمغاسل وخلافه بتتسد ولا تفضل مفتوحة.

وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يونيو 2015)

كانت هناك وسيلة البالونه لسد الفتحات - وكانت تباع مقاسات - بداية من البلاعه وحتى التواليت - وكانت تنفخ بمنفاخ يدوى لاحكام السد ( منفاخ دراجه )
ويتم ملئ المواسير بارتفاع 6 متر - وتترك 24ساعه لضمان عدم التسريب سواء لوصلات اللصق او الجوان
ان لم تجد هذه البالونات - سد بأى وسيله ممكنه


----------



## دمياطي مصري (4 يونيو 2015)

متشكر جدا يا هندسة 

بس بالنسبة للخطوط المغاسل الراسية تفضل مفتوحة ولا تتسكر وبالنسبة لكيفية التخلص من الهواء الموجود بالشبكة ازاي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يونيو 2015)

لا تختبر كل الشبكه دفعه واحده - بل على اجزاء وبذلك لن يكون هناك هواء محبوس - وتستطيع السيطره على الاختبار بدون متاعب
الفكره من الاختبار - الا يكون هناك تسريب 
اذا كان هناك استشارى يطاب التسليم وارتفاع الخطوط الرأسيه غير كافى - يتم السد


----------



## م اياد يونس (4 يونيو 2015)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## AHMADBHIT (7 يونيو 2015)

تاخذ كل حمام علي حدا وتضع علي اي فتحة ماسورة بارتفاع 3 متر وتغلق جميع الفتحات وتنتظر 24 ساعه


----------



## رعسشم (9 يونيو 2015)

حسب الكود يتم عمل هد طول 3 متر ويترك 15 دقيقة ويتم سد جميع المواسير بطبات


----------

